# april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hallo leute, bin neu hier im forum.
ich habe mir meinen pc vor 7 jahren zusammengestellt und verwende ihn fast täglich bis heute.
hauptsächlich für internet, bild/videobearbeitung und spiele.

jetzige allgemeine hardware:

intel dualcore e6750 2.6 Ghz aufgetaktet auf 3.0 Ghz
asus p5e mainboard x38 chipset socket 775
4 gig ddr2 Ram  
260gtx graka ( vor ca 3 jahren upgegradet (davor 8800gt) )
seasonic 500 watt netzteil 
2 TB festplatte

so jetzt wird es langsam zeit nen neuen rechner zusammenzubauen.
aber da ich seit ca 7 jahren nicht mehr auf dem neuesten stand bin brauche ich eure hilfe.


frage 1: 
ist es gescheit jetzt einen pc zusammenzustellen mit nem 1150 sockel oder kommt da was neues bald ? 

frage 2: 
da ich zurzeit nicht soo viel kohle ausgeben will dachte ich das ich die grafikkarte, fastplatte und laufwerk beibehalte und eventuel in späterer zeit nachrüste
also was zu kaufen wäre und wieviel ich ca ausgeben will:


100€  mainboard               -----------------------                    mein vorschlag: ASRock H87 Pro4 oder ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer  ??
70€   RAM                                                
50€   gehäuse (jetztiges ist schon recht alt)   
200€  cpu                      ------------------------------                     mein vorschlag: Intel Core i5 4670 ??
25€   cpu kühler                                        
50€   netzteil                                            

jetzt die frage: was für teile wären empfehlenswert und hab ich etwas vergessen? 

achja und ich bin fan von intel und nvidia also kein amd oder ati


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Welches NT ist es genau? Willst du übertakten?
 So würde ich mal sagen den i5 4670k, Gigabyte Z87X D3H, als Gehäuse vielleicht das Coolermaster N300 / Zalman Z9 und beim NT das BeQuiet SystemPower S7 450W. Als CPU Kühler vielleicht den EKL Brocken 2


----------



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

danke mal für die teile vorschläge.

was genau ist der der vorteil beim übertakten. oder wieviel bringt es ? 
ich habe bis jetzt nur cpu übertaktet und das hat sich nur weing gebracht ( hab auch den originalen kühler verwendet)  
die grafikkarte werde ich eh erst in zukunft tauschen. 

jetziges netzteil ist : seasonic 100 240vac ss 500gb active pfc f3 500Watt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Bei der CPU würde es je nach Anwendung schon was bringen, möglich wären so um die 4,3 GHz je nach Hardware und Kühler. Ohne OC reicht auch bequem der 4570 + eines dieser Gigabyte H87 Boards + Thermalright True Spirit 90 / 120M. Man könnte als CPU sogar den Xeon E3 1230 V3 in Augenschein nehmen. NT würde ich ersetzen da es doch schon arg betagt ist


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Beim Netzteil würde ich noch n paar Euro drauflegen und ein Straight Power E9 450 Watt holen, das ist besser als das S7


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wenn Bild/Videobearbeitung einen großen Teil ausmachen, würde ich auf den Xeon 1230 V3 und ein Gigabyte H-Board setzen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Hallo,
vom übertakten würde ich generell abraten, bringt eher weniger was nur verkürzt die Lebensdauer deiner CPU.
Mein Vorschlag: i5 4570 (ca 170), asrock b85 killer(ca 70€), 8gb 1600Mhz Dual kit (egal welcher Hersteller ca 60€), gtx 760 (am besten von msi, ca 200€), ssd: sandisk 64GB (fürs System und Programme reicht vollkommen aus, ca 45€), NT: corsair cx 500 (50-60€), Gehäuse: corsair carbaide 200r(ca 50€), Kühler: Arctic freezer 13 (20-25€), und vielleicht noch eine neue 1TB hdd dazu dann bist du ungefähr bei 700 Euro, oder wenn du auf ssd verzichten kannst dann sshd von seagate 1TB
hoffentlich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

danke.

was hat es mit den xeon cpu s auf sich ? eignen die sich auch für games die sehr cpu lastig sind ? sind doch eigentlich server cpu s . ich glaube ich gehe lieber mit i7 oder i5.

was noch interessant wäre. wie alt ist der 1150 sockel ? und lohnt es sich vielleicht noch ein paar monate zu warten um gleich ne neue generation an cpus zu verwenden ? ( ich habs nicht so eilig )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> vom übertakten würde ich generell abraten, bringt eher weniger was nur verkürzt die Lebensdauer deiner CPU.



Momentan bringt OC nicht viel, da stimme ich zu. In ein paar Jahren sieht das aber anders aus. Und die Lebensdauer verringert sich nicht sonderlich, sofern man es mit der Vcore nicht übertreibt



> gtx 760 (am besten von msi, ca 200€)


 
Schlechtes P/L, lieber die günstigere und kaum langsamere R9 270X oder die gleichteure, aber schnellere R9 280



> ssd: sandisk 64GB (fürs System und Programme reicht vollkommen aus, ca 45€)



Für n zehner mehr gibts die Crucial M500 mit doppelter Kapazität und besserem Controller



> NT: corsair cx 500 (50-60€)



Das CX ist nicht sehr gut; lauter, billiger Yate Loon Lüfter, dazu schlecht bestückt. In den Preisbereich besser ist z.B. das LC-Power LC9550


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



> vom übertakten würde ich generell abraten, bringt eher weniger was nur verkürzt die Lebensdauer deiner CPU.


 Nope, von mir existiert noch genug übertaktete Hardware die nach etlichen Jahren ohne Probleme funktioniert. Was soll der TE mit dem NT, Kabelmanagement ist dort Sinn frei da man eh alle Kabel braucht und die olle SSD mit 64 GB ist Geldverschwendung. Die Graka soll ja auch erst später weichen....

 Klar wo CPU Leistung gefragt ist profitiert die Leistung und der E3 Xeon ist quasi wie der i7 nur ohne IGPU und etwas geringerem Takt


----------



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wowo ihr antwortet ja echt schnell. aber zurück zu meinen fragen.... 
achja was noch gut zu wissen wäre: genügt ein midi tower ? oder ist es besser ein high tower zu verwenden?


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

an "der pc-nutzer" ich hab nicht umsonst nvidia gewählt hab da "tuningfreak1" ein fan von nvidia ist und nicht von amd! sandisk ssd - da es die billigste ist 64Gb Version die ich kenne, wollte eigentlich auch erstmal crucial m500 empfehlen und wegen NT da würde ich entweder corsair oder be quiet nehmen aber nicht von LC-power, hab schlechte Erfahrung damit, die gehen schnell kaputt, wenn schon dann kann es auch von thermaltake sein, sind auch günstig. z.b. Hamburg 530w


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> wowo ihr antwortet ja echt schnell. aber zurück zu meinen fragen....
> achja was noch gut zu wissen wäre: genügt ein midi tower ? oder ist es besser ein high tower zu verwenden?


 
midi Tower reicht vollkommen aus, wenn man nur eine grafikkarte nutzt, macht big Tower keinen sinn, kostet mehr und man muss dazu noch ein passendes NT finden das auch längere kabel hat.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

achja ich brauch noch lüfter. habt ihr da nen tip `? wieviele brauche ich und welche sind gut und leise ?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

was für mich auch noch interresant wäre. ihr seid ja auf dem laufenden

"was noch interessant wäre. wie alt ist der 1150 sockel ? und lohnt es sich vielleicht noch ein paar monate zu warten um gleich ne neue generation an cpus zu verwenden ? ( ich habs nicht so eilig ) "


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> an "der pc-nutzer" ich hab nicht umsonst nvidia gewählt hab da "tuningfreak1" ein fan von nvidia ist und nicht von amd! sandisk ssd - da es die billigste ist 64Gb Version die ich kenne, wollte eigentlich auch erstmal crucial m500 empfehlen und wegen NT da würde ich entweder corsair oder be quiet nehmen aber nicht von LC-power, hab schlechte Erfahrung damit, die gehen schnell kaputt, wenn schon dann kann es auch von thermaltake sein, sind auch günstig. z.b. Hamburg 530w


 
Die Städte-Serie von Thermaltake kann ich sehr empfehlen. Besonders die hochwertigen Teile wie der Lüfter und diese so zuverlässig greifende OCP haben mich beeindruckt  --> nicht kaufen

Bei Corsair siehts ähnlich aus, viel Standard CWT, Single Rail und laute Lüfter...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2014)

tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> achja was noch gut zu wissen wäre: genügt ein midi tower ? oder ist es besser ein high tower zu verwenden?



Ein normaler Midi Tower genügt völlig, aber wenn du viel Platz für Hardware willst, kannst du auch nen Bigtower, etwa das Deep Silence 5, das Obsidian 750D oder das Enthoo Primo nehmen



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> an "der pc-nutzer" ich hab nicht umsonst nvidia gewählt hab da "tuningfreak1" ein fan von nvidia ist und nicht von amd!



Habe ja nur ne Alternative vorgeschlagen



> und wegen NT da würde ich entweder corsair oder be quiet nehmen aber nicht von LC-power, hab schlechte Erfahrung damit, die gehen schnell kaputt



Das LC9550 ist eins der wenigen guten von LC-Power



> wenn schon dann kann es auch von thermaltake sein, sind auch günstig. z.b. Hamburg 530w



Das Hamburg ist deutlich schlechter als das CX, vor allem weil OCP erst jenseits der 900 Watt greift


----------



## 04_alex_4 (9. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> was für mich auch noch interresant wäre. ihr seid ja auf dem laufenden
> 
> "was noch interessant wäre. wie alt ist der 1150 sockel ? und lohnt es sich vielleicht noch ein paar monate zu warten um gleich ne neue generation an cpus zu verwenden ? ( ich habs nicht so eilig ) "


 
bisher weiß ich noch nicht wann broadwell kommt, soll auch auf 1150 basieren und haswell gibt's bereits ab juli 2013. ob es sich lohnt zu warten ist auch fraglich, man weiß nicht inwiefern schneller die nächste Generation sein wird, vielleicht wieder ein Leistungssprungchen wie von sandy auf ivy Bridge ca 8 - 10%, ich glaube es lohnt sich zu warten nur wegen der neuen Grafikkarte, da die neuen Maxwell Chips von Nvidia auf den markt kommen sollen. und wenn du später broadwell haben möchtest kannst bios update von deinem mainboard machen und die neue cpu drauf setzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> nicht von LC-power, hab schlechte Erfahrung damit, die gehen schnell kaputt, wenn schon dann kann es auch von thermaltake sein, sind auch günstig. z.b. Hamburg 530w



Das ist nicht der Grillanzünder den man von LC gewöhnt ist und das Thermaltake Humbug kannste gleich in die Alster kippen.
 Klar reicht ein Midi Tower aus für die Hardware


----------



## HMangels91 (10. April 2014)

Ich empfehle immer ein NT von bequiet unter 500 w und ein h87 board mit xeon CPU. Ich habe sie jetzt seit paar Wochen und bin sehr begeistert was die Leistung in bf4 angeht. Watch dogs scheint auch hzperthreading optimiert zu sein.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

welchen arbeitspeicher empfiehlt ihr mir und wieviel ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Für deinen Anwendungsbereich empfehle ich dir 8 Gb. Der Crucial ist gut und günstig :daumen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

und was ist besser : 2x4gb oder 2x8gb oder 3x4gb oder 1x8gb etc. .. ????


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

2x4Gb. Dann kannst du Dual Channel nutzen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

und des weiteren würde ich gern wissen ob die i7 cpus nicht empfehlenswert sind? vorteile nachteile ? zb: i7 4820K oder  i7 4770K oder i7 3770 im gegensatz zu i5 4670k oder i5 3570k

preis leustung sollte doch bei den i7 cpus besser sein oder ? die i7 haben doch 4 echte kerne und die i5 nur 2 ?? bin ich da richtig informiert ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Nein, die haben beide 4 Kerne. Der i7 hat aber HT, also 4 zusätzliche Threads. Die können aber nur einige Anwendungen und noch weniger Games nutzen 
Dazu: die 3xxx-Serie ist Ivy Bridge. Also veraltet. Der 4820K ist Ivy-E. Sockel 2011. Nicht schneller (langsamer!) als ein aktueller Haswell, dazu ist die Plattform veraltet und teuer 

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, nimm nen Xeon. Die haben fast alle HT, also die Rechenleistung eines i7. Und wenn du keine integrierte Grafik brauchst, kannst du zusätzlich sparen  Also ungefähr ein i7 zum i% Preis


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Zum Thema Xeons : 

"Alle CPUs die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende sein werden.

Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.
Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.
Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also einen Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit."

Nachtrag :

Zitat von Loksi :
Warum sind dann Xenon billiger als i7? Der E-3 1245V3 für 230 € glaub ich und der i7 4820K für 260 €? Also Xenon mit iGPU.
Thresh :
Marketing.
Die i7 stehen für Intels high End Schiene. Daher gibt es dort den High End Preisaufschlag.
Intel hat genügend Modelle mit defekter IGP sodass sie sich leisten Xeon ohne IGP anzubieten -- die ist natürlich nicht weg nur eben nicht aktiv.

Allerdings sind die Xeon immer die hochwertigeren Prozessoren da sie alle Funktionen besitzen die wichtig sind. Bei den i7 sind einige Sachen beschnitten -- bei den K Modellen sogar noch eine Sache mehr.
Das ist auch der Grund warum dann die höhere getakteten Xeon deutlich teurer sind als die Desktop i7. 

Zitat Ende 

Text ist von unserem Kumpel Threshold


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

jetzt gibts auch schon tripple channel. empfiehlt es sich ein mortherboard mit sowas zu suchen und den arbeitsspeicher auf zb 3x4gb oder 3x2gb o.ä. abzustimmen oder bringt sich das nix/wenig ?


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Nein bist Du nicht. Sowohl die I7 als auch die I5 haben vier echte Kerne. Die I7 und die Xeons haben zusätzlich 4 virtuelle Kerne.

Die Sockel 2011-CPUs lohnen sich für den Normaluser nicht und außerdem ist hier schon der Nachfolger im Anmarsch.

Den meisten Bang for the Buck bekommst Du bei den Xeons (1230 V3), welches ein besser ausgestatteter I7 ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit und deaktivierter IGP ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> jetzt gibts auch schon tripple channel. empfiehlt es sich ein mortherboard mit sowas zu suchen und den arbeitsspeicher auf zb 3x4gb oder 3x2gb o.ä. abzustimmen oder bringt sich das nix/wenig ?


 Tripple Channel hatte nur LGA 1366. Der ist mittlerweile ewig alt. Dual-Channel ist im Mainstream aktuell


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok danke für die trippe channel info wird also ein dual chanel werden. mit wahrscheinlich 2x4 gb . ich glaub 2x8gb ist nicht notwendig. ??

oh ok also langsam werden die xeon cpu s interessant für mich.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wieso kan man die xeons nicht übertakten und ist das ein großer nachteil ? ist es auf lange sicht empfehlenswert einen übertaktbaren zu nehmen ? und igp gibts bei den xeons auch nicht. aber wird igp in irgendeiner art unterstützt auch wenn man ne gute grafikkarte hat ? ich meine für zusätzliche physik berechnungen in games?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Dir werden zu 99,99999999999999999% 2 x 4 GB Ram reichen.
Wenn nicht, kannst Du immer noch aufstocken.

Die Xeons waren mal ein Geheimtipp, sind die aber schon lange nicht mehr  : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase 

Übertakten bringt beim zocken nicht die Welt.
Am meisten lohnt sich das erst nach einigen Jahren, wenn die CPU anfängt zu schwächeln kann man mit OC die nötige Aufrüstung noch einige Zeit hinauszögern.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok also es wird wahrscheinlich dieser hier INTEL Xeon E3-1230V3 3,3GHz LGA1150 8MB Cache Quad Core Boxed

da diese cpu ja nicht aufgetaktet werden kann. genügt der boxed kühler oder empfiehlt sich trotzdem ein besser kühler wie Brocken 2 o.ä.

der ist jetzt aber auch fast 1 jahr alt. ist er trotzdem zukunftsicher oder glaubt ihr da kommt bald ein neuer preis/leistungs held raus ?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der boxed Kühler reicht, aber ein extra wäre schon etwas besser : Produktvergleich Kühler

Macho, Brocken und Brocken2 sind ziemlich oversized, echt nicht nötig, kann man aber nehmen, wenn man unbedingt will.
Mit einem der etwas kleineren wärst Du schon bestens bedient.

Mein Favorit wäre der Alpenföhn Groß Clockner


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok cpu hätten wir fürs erste mal abgehackt und die anzahl von ram auch

jetzt muss ich mir ein mainboard raussuchen.


ca. 180 euro-------ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero -------- etwas zu teuer ?
ca. 130 euro-------Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H 
ca. 130 euro ------msi Z87-G45 Gaming  
ca. 120 euro-------ASRock Z87 Extreme4
ca 90 euro --------ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
ca. 85 euro--------Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3

die xeaon cpu ist fürs OC nicht geeignet, also muss das mainboard auch nicht wirklich für OC ausgelegt sein.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Du kannst auch ein Gigabyte H87 Board nehmen. Die kosten ca. 80€ und sind vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, ein Z87 Board ist sinnfrei für nen Xeon.

Nimm eins von diesen : Produktvergleich H87


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ah ok hab gar nicht gemerkt das die einen h87 und die anderen z87 boards sind. wo is der unterschied ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Mit Z87 Brettern kannst du übertakten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok hab mich etwas eingelesen und ich glaube es wird ein h87 board da die etwas günstiger sind.

ca 90 euro --------ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
ca. 85 euro--------Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
ca. 70 euro -------ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ)

habt ihr nen tip welches board ihr mir empfehlt ?

achja und noch ne frage: wozu sind die pci-e 3.0 plätze ? für neue grafikkarten oder auch für alte ?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Du kannst da eine Münze werfen.

Der PCIe 3.0 Slot ist natürlich für die Grafikkarte. Der zweite ist für eine Erweiterungskarte wie z.B. eine Soundkarte.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja richtig... hatte irgendowie im kopf das die graka bei 2.0 angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Aktuelle Grafikkarten beherrschen den PCIe 3.0 Standard.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

da kann ich aber auch meine alte 260gtx drauf schmeißen richtig ?

ok beim MB muss berücksichtigt werden was für ram ich verwende. 

 DDR3-1600 , DDR3-1866,  DDR3-2400 etc. 

nicht alle boards unterstützen das. wo sehe ich denn welchen ram ich bei nem MB verwenden kann ?


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Bei aktuellen Boards sollte der RAM folgende Eigenschaften haben: Low-Profile (niemand braucht die Prollspoiler auf den Riegeln), Max 1,5V, DDR3-1600.

Momentan empfiehlt sich dieser hier: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok also meine zusammenstellung: 

RAM-----------ca. 60 euro----- Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 2x4gb  
Motherboard----ca. 85euro----- Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
CPU------------ca. 210 euro--- INTEL Xeon E3-1230V3 3,3GHz LGA1150 8MB Cache Quad Core Boxed
Gehäuse--------ca. 70euro----- Cooltek Antiphon
Netzteil--------ca. 60 euro----- be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31
CPU Kühler-----ca. 25 euro-----Cooler Master Hyper T4 *oder * EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU--------fürs erste wird die 260gtx weiter verwendet (wird irgendwann aber gegen eine starke karte getauscht)

was habt ihr für verbesserungsvorschläge ? 
bzw hab ich etwas vergessen ?

gehäuse hab ich an die gedacht ? 
Cooler Master N500 USB 3.0 
Antec Three Hundred
Antec GX700

und kühler und netzteil hab ich auch nur mal geschaut was es so gibt.

festplatte wird fürs erste auch noch weiterverwendet. ich kann ja irgendwann ne ssd nachrüsten


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Kauf dir ein hochwertigeres Netzteil wie das E9 mit 450 Watt.
Klar kannst du die GTX 260 weiter nutzen. Die läuft natürlich auch auf PCIe 3.0 Mainboards.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

dieses hier ? be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, das ist erste Sahne


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok 
könnt ihr mir noch sagen ob das gehäuse ok ist oder obs da was günstigeres oder besseres zu empfehlen ist
und ob der boxed kühler oder ein anderer zu empfehlen ist. hab 2 rausgesucht: Cooler Master Hyper T4 oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella . taugen die was ?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Das Gehäuse muss dir gefallen, das ist das wichtigste.

Ich persönlich stehe auf Fractal Design, Nanoxia, Corsair, Bitfenix, NZXT, und noch ein paar 

Der Hyper T4 ist super , lässt sich nur ein bisschen fummelig montieren.

Der Sella ist auch nicht schlecht, aber der T4 ist besser.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wie das gehäuse aussieht ist mir ziemlich egal. will nur das genug platz für alles ist. wie der große Lüfter und später ne große grafikkarte.
wenns geht sollte er nicht zu laut sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Produktvergleich Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760), Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW), BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland

In Shinobi passen Kühler bis 167mm Höhe 

Habe das Gehäuse meiner besseren Hälfte gekauft, ist klasse.
Solltest nur noch einen 120mm Frontlüfter mitbestellen.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

RAM-----------ca. 60 euro----- Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 2x4gb 
Motherboard----ca. 85euro----- Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
CPU------------ca. 210 euro--- INTEL Xeon E3-1230V3 3,3GHz LGA1150 8MB Cache Quad Core Boxed
Gehäuse-------- 42euro----- BITFENIX Shinobi, schwarz
Netzteil--------ca. 75 euro----- be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 
CPU Kühler-----ca. 25 euro-----Cooler Master Hyper T4 
bequiet Lüfter 120 mm für die Front

(GPU--------fürs erste wird die 260gtx weiter verwendet (wird irgendwann aber gegen eine starke karte getauscht))

ok das sind die teile die ich morgen bestellen werde.

bitte an die profis hier ob die teile zusammen spielen oder ob ich etwas ändern soll


----------



## HMangels91 (10. April 2014)

Kauf dir noch nen bequiet Lüfter 120 mm für die Front ansonsten kannst das so eintüten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2014)

Der T4 ist wohl fummelig zu montieren, ich würde den Prolimatech Basic 65 nehmen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok bequiet Lüfter 120 mm für die Front ist notiert.

das Gehäuse-------- 42euro----- BITFENIX Shinobi, schwarz hab ich gerade bestellt (bei ditech, da sie gerade in konkurs gehen und er 30% weniger kostet. und beim gehäuse sollte ja nichts kaput gehen)

der rest, sobald alles abgesegnet ist von euch wird morgen bestellt.

cpu kühler ist noch nicht fix.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. April 2014)

Die Normale oder die Core-Variante?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

https://www.ditech.at/artikel/GMBF008/Gehaeuse_Miditower_BITFENIX_Shinobi_schwarz.html


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Super Preis für das Shinobi


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hej leute hab schon wieder ne frage... 

ich hab ja jetzt ein H87 motherboard mit dem  Xeon E3-1230V3 in aussicht. 
ist es vielleicht ne gute idee, doch lieber ein z87 board zu kaufen, damit ich irgendwann auf nen neuen cpu upgrade und dann übertackten kann ?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Würde ich nicht.

Bis dir der Xeon zu langsam wird, vergehen einige Jahre.
Dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr, so eine alte CPU zu kaufen und zu übertakten, dann kauft man direkt eine neue CPU und DDR6 RAM, oder was es dann gibt


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok dann bleibe ich bei dem setup


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Cooler Master Hyper T4 
EKL Alpenföhn Sella 
Prolimatech Basic 65
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner 

das sind mal so meine überlegungen....


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. April 2014)

Der Clöckner ist mit mitgelueftertem 7V-Apdapter unhörbar, aber das Basic 65 reicht auch aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, nimm den Clockner


----------



## Icedaft (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Alternativ den be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (BK010) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , ein bisschen hübscher...


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

der EKL Alpenföhn Sella 2011 und der Prolimatech Basic 65 fallen weg, da die schwer in Österreich zu kaufen sind. und der be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim ist mir mit 40 euro nen tick zu teuer.

bleibt also noch
mit 35 euro EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C 
mit 36-40 euro EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
mit 26 euro Cooler Master Hyper T4

auf grund des preises, werde ich warscheinlich den t4 nehmen


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der Cooler Master ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der T4 ist auch super, nur etwas fummelig zu montieren .


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ist kein problem für mich


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ihr habt gesagt, ich soll noch nen 120mm lüfter fürs gehäuse nehmen.
welcher ist besser be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

1500 rpm mit 19db oder 800 rpm mit 10 db


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Das P/L Verhältnis vom T4 ist wie gesagt sehr hervorglänzend  

Edit : 

Der Low-Speed mit 800 U/min reicht, aber den mit 1500 U/min kannst Du auch noch runteregeln.
Sind beide erste Sahne.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

regelt er automatisch je nach temp und bedarf oder muss ich das im bios oder in den systemeinstellungen selbst fix auswählen ?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der Lüfter hat ein PWM Anschluss. Sowas bietet das Mainboard auch. Daher immer PWM kaufen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. April 2014)

tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> regelt er automatisch je nach temp und bedarf oder muss ich das im bios oder in den systemeinstellungen selbst fix auswählen ?



Muss bzw kann man meine ich im BIOS auswählen. 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das P/L Verhältnis vom T4 ist wie gesagt* sehr hervorglänzend*



 ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Den mit 1500 Umdrehungen kannst Du im Bios auf ganz langsam stellen.
Ist ja eh ein PWM.

Der 800er reicht aber auch völlig. Es soll ja kein Sturm im Gehäuse herrschen, ein bisschen Airflow reicht 

Kannst ne Münze werfen, welchen Du nimmst 

Gehäuse wird das Shinobi, oder ?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok ich nehm den 1500 rpm mit 4pin pwm


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hir meine endgültige zusammenstellung. ich hoffe das passt so.

( die wunschliste kann nur ich sehen oder ? wie kann ich eich die liste zeigen ?

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Deine Wunschliste ist leer, musst die wohl "öffentlich" machen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

ich komm auf ca 540 euro


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Produktvergleich Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU), Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm


----------



## Rosigatton (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Einwandfrei


----------



## HMangels91 (11. April 2014)

Genial du wirst das shinobi lieben und dich daran totfassen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok ich war heute in den letzten 2 filialen die laut internetseite das gehähse noch lagernd hatten.https://www.ditech.at/artikel/GMBF008/Gehaeuse_Miditower_BITFENIX_Shinobi_schwarz.html
das war aber leider nicht mehr der fall. naja wird dann wohl 20 euro mehr.

wird also genau so bestellt.

wie macht man den dass am besten ? ich will die teile nicht versenden lassen, da es aus deutschland nach österreich kommt , und der versand pro teil auf 5-7 euro kommt.
habs mir ausgerechnet und kommt alles von einem shop. der hat gute preise und ist nicht weit von mir. kann also alles abholen  

wenn ich die teile habe, mach ich ein paar fotos für euch. ihr habt mir echt super weitergeholfen 

*DANKE *nochmal an alle


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok hab ne frage, ich wollte ja diesen ram kaufen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

würde jetzt doch lieber bei nem anderen shop kaufen, doch der hat den glaube ich nicht.
würdet ihr mir einen von diesen hier empfehlen oder soll ich den arbeitsspeicher wo anders kaufen?

e-tec.at / Markenelektronik zu Diskontpreisen


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wäre dieser ram eine gute alternative ? e-tec.at / RAM DDR3 / Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Du darfst gerne mal den Bearbeiten Button nutzen und keinen Triple hinlegen. 
Du könntest zb auch den Kingston Hyper X nehmen, auf RAM mit Hahnenkämme würde ich eher verzichten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja sorry wegen der reposts. 

was ist eigentlich gegen die hahnenkämme einzuwenden ? 

ok welcher ist besser ? 

http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=110509

oder 

https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=166284


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> und wegen NT da würde ich entweder corsair oder be quiet nehmen


...womit wir an dem Punkt wären, dass du dich besser informieren solltest, denn hier im Forum ist der Konsens, dass man Corsair eher nicht empfiehlt, da sie entweder laut sind oder technisch nicht den ansprüchen genügen. Und auch machen sie viel Marketing-Bullshit. Wie Semi Passiv, Primär einen sack teuren japanischen Kondensator, Sekundär aber chinesische Kondensatoren...



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> aber nicht von LC-power, hab schlechte Erfahrung damit, die gehen schnell kaputt


Jeder Hersteller hat unterschiedliche Serien und Qualitätsgrade im Angebot. Und bei LC-Power ist es in diesem Punkt sehr breit gefächert.
Da gehts von billigster OEM Ware, die knallt, wenn mans voll ausfährt, über einige mittelprächtige bis hin zum LC-9550, was halbwegs OK ist...
Nicht unbedingt das beste, aber gerade noch so empfehlenswert.


04_alex_4 schrieb:


> wenn schon dann kann es auch von thermaltake sein, sind auch günstig. z.b. Hamburg 530w


 ...und dann kommtst mit 'nem Hamburg, au mann...

Tschuldigung, wenn ich das jetzt so hart sage, aber von Netzteilen hast nicht soo wirklich den Plan bzw damit hast dich kaum auseinander gesetzt und empfielst einfach mal isn blaue hinein...
Das ist ziemlich bescheiden, ehrlich gesagt. Und gerade das Hamburg ist ziemlicher Käse, der qualitativ von dem üblichen LC-Power Niveau nicht weit weg ist. Dazu ist es laut, Schutzschaltungen sind entweder nicht vorhanden oder funktionieren nicht richtig. Dazu billige Kondensatoren -> Su'scon...

Sorry, aber das ist echt 'nen Haufen Schrott, den man besser NICHT empfiehlt...

Dann lieber 'nen LX-9550. Oder was ganz anderes...



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> ihr habt gesagt, ich soll noch nen 120mm lüfter fürs gehäuse nehmen.
> welcher ist besser be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> 1500 rpm mit 19db oder 800 rpm mit 10 db


Auf KEINEN FALL irgendwelche Low Speed Lüfter nehmen sondern wenn, dann medium Speed. Die kannst dann auch regeln, low speed Lüfter nicht.

Welche Anschlüsse bei deinem Board geregelt sind, müsstest du im Handbuch nachschlagen, aber das wäre natürlich optimal, wenn du dort einen nicht allzu lahmen Lüfter dran hängen würdest und das ganze vom Board regeln lassen könntest.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

@ Stefan

Klar würde der 800er BeQuiet reichen, aber tuningfreak hat sich ja schon für den 1500er entschieden


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja ich habe ja jetzt den bequiet 120mm  mit 1500rpm und 4pin pwm ausgewählt 
und @stefan da du so viel über netzteile geschrieben hast, ich habe den be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W gewählt, da der mir empfohlen wurde und ich auch in anderen threads viel gutes gelesen habe. ich hoffe nur, das die 450 Watt auch ausreichen werden, wenn ich in zukunft ne richtig fette grafikkarte dazukaufe.

ich bun kurz davor das system zu bestellen, es ist nur noch eins offen. und das ist die sache mit dne RAM. 

sorry für den repost, aber ich zitiere mal meinen letzten eintrag:
"
was ist eigentlich gegen die hahnenkämme einzuwenden ? 

ok welcher ist besser ? 

e-tec.at / RAM DDR3 / KINGSTON 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM (Kit of 2) XMP

oder 

https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=166284
"
würde gerne einen von dieser seite bestellen, dan hätte ich alles unter einem Hut. : https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/liste.php?shopart=&wg=DD3


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der Lüfter ist , und das E9 450 Watt auch 

Das reicht auch für eine richtig fette Graka, locker .
Nur nicht für eine ASUS R9295X2-8GD5, Radeon R9 295X2  

Keins dieser Ram Kits ist zu empfehlen : Der Kingston läuft auf 1,65 Volt, Haswell möchte aber 1,5 Volt : Intel recommends using memory that adheres to the Jedec memory specification for DDR3 memory that is 1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%. Anything over this voltage can either damage the processor or significantly reduce the processor lifespan.


Also nimmst Du einfach eins von diesen Kits : Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

bei etec gibts von den 3 nur diesen hier : https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=110370
oder eben diese hier. bis auf die hanenkämme find ich die ganz gut https://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=166284


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Nimm den Corsair Vengeance LP, den habe ich auch 

Diese Hahnenkämme sind eh nur verarsche und stören höchstens, wenn Du mal einen fetten Kühler montieren willst.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja die sind gut, das einzige was mir dagegen einfällt, ist, das die Corsair Vengeance LP schon 4 jahre alt sind. vielleicht nicht doch etwas neueres ?


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Die Corsair Vengeance LP kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wie alt der ist, ist doch völlig Banane.

Nagelneuer 1600er Ram ist auch nicht besser oder schneller


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok ich hätte sonst dieseh hier noch gefunden Corsair Vengeance Low Profile grün DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sieht aus also ob das der gleiche ist wie der Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
nur das es den grünen ab 2013 und der schwarzen ab 2011 zu kaufen  gab


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, die sind identisch, bis auf das Froschfot...grün


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

gut dan wirds der schwarze. der ist einen euro billiger

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87	

	Cooler Master Hyper T4	

	Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed	

	BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower - black	

	BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W	


	BE QUIET! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM, BQT T12025-MR-PWM	

	Corsair Vengeance Low Prof. Kit schwarz 8GB PC3-12800U
PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

so das macht 555 euro aus. wird so bestellt. 

danke an die schnellen antworten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

---------- sorry wollt keuinen repost machen. hab den vorigen post bearbeitet


----------



## Rosigatton (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. April 2014)

Als Lüfter würde ich Blacksilent PL-2 nehmen, die haben das bessere Lager


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Dann kannst Du zugreifen.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (15. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

was haltet ihr davon ? 

ende 2014 kommt vielleicht doch ein neuer chipset mit neuem sockel ? wäre es nicht vielleicht ratsam zu warten um ein motherboard zu kaufen, das die neueren generationen von cpus unterstützt ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Warten kann man immer.

Wenn Du jetzt Leistung brauchst, solltest Du jetzt kaufen.

Wenn Du warten kannst, warte.

Von Haswell kommt aber nur ein Refresh (lohnt sich nicht), und das hier ist zum zocken nicht nötig und würde definitiv dein Budget sprengen : Intels Präsentation zu Haswell-E: 8 Kerne & DDR4 | 3DCenter.org

Haswell-E, 8 Kerne mit Hyperthreading plus DDR4 RAM


----------



## tuningfreak1 (15. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

danke für den link. also bringt intel nur eine neue high performance platform raus. mit nem 2011-3 sockel. 
macht also nichts wenn ich beim 1150 bleib...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, kannst beruhigt beim 1150 bleiben


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> ende 2014 kommt vielleicht doch ein neuer chipset mit neuem sockel ? wäre es nicht vielleicht ratsam zu warten um ein motherboard zu kaufen, das die neueren generationen von cpus unterstützt ?
> 
> ...


 
Die CPUs sind ja nicht neuer. Das ist eben Haswell mit 8 Kernen.
Das kostet natürlich. Ein Haswell 8 Kerner wird 1000€ kosten.
Dazu 250€ für das Board und ich tippe so um 200€ für 16GB DDR4 RAM.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

so leute. hab heute die teile abgeholt und werde sie dann zusammenbauen.

da ich die Festplatte vom alten übernehme, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich alles zusammenbauen soll und danach den rechner neu aufsetzen soll, oder soll ich zuerst die partition mit windows formatieren und danach die festplatta im neuen rechner einbauen und von ner anderen partition booten ? 

würde mich über hilfe von eich sehr freuen.  
bilder gibts dan auch falls ihr wollt


----------



## HMangels91 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

einfach alles zusammenbauen, windows scheibe rein/usb stick, festplatte plätten und windoof installieren. ist am einfachsten;D

BTW
Welche Teile sinds geworden?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

es ist nur ich habe auf der festplatte sehr wichtige daten die nicht gelöscht oder überschrieben werden sollen. alle auf der "B" partition. und die "A" partition wo windows drauf ist, da soll windows neu installiert werden. 

wenn ich den pc jetzt zusammenbau (mit meiner jetzigen festplatte) startet windows ja eigentlich ganz normal wie jetzt oder ? und danach kann ich nur diese partition mit neuem windows überspielen.
(ich starte so zu sagen die windows installation vom jetzigen windows. 
ist das ok wenn ich das so mache ?

das sind die teile die zusammengebaut werden:

Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3

Cooler Master Hyper T4	

Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150

BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower - black	

BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W	

BE QUIET! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM, BQT T12025-MR-PWM	

Corsair Vengeance Kit schwarz 8GB DDR3-1600 2x4 Gb

dazu vom alten wird übernommen (vorrübergehend): 

2tb Festplatte
Nvidia Geforce 260 gtx
Dual layer brenner Laufwerk


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Gute Teile 

Du startest die Installation nicht vom jetzigen Windows.
Wenn die Installation startet (vom Stick oder DVD) wirst Du ja gefragt, wo der installieren soll.

Dann gehst Du auf erweitert, formatierst A neu (halt plattmachen), und dann soll der Knecht Windows auf A installen, dann hast Du ein frisches System und die wichtigen Daten auf B bleiben natürlich erhalten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

danke für die antwort. 

kann ich von der "B" partition die installation starten um dann auf "A" zu installieren? 
sorry wenns blöde fragen sind. bin etwas verwirrt. ich werd mich mal schnell einlesen was google so ausspuckt.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Du startest von gar keiner Partition die Installation.

Du gehst beim starten ins Bios und sagst dem Rechner, das er von der Windows DVD oder dem Stick booten soll.
Dann Neustart, und schon beginnt die Installation.

Dann fragt er dich, wohin installieren.
Du gehst auf erweitert, machst A platt (neu formatieren), und dann soll er auf A installieren.

Wenn Du a vorher (während der Installation) nicht platt machst, behält er das alte Windows wahrscheinlich auch noch 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

macht es was , wenn am usb stick wo ich die win 7 .iso datei drauf kopiere noch andere dateien drauf sind ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ja, das macht was.

Der muss leer sein, und die Win7 Iso wird da auch nicht draufkopiert, sondern mit diesem Tool draufgezogen : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP

Das Tool macht den Stick überhaupt erstmal bootfähig.

Während Du das Tool nutzt, sicherheitshalber deine Anti-Viren-Software deaktivieren, die haut schonmal dazwischen.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok danke. 
komisch. wie ich damals windows installiert habe hab ich das irgendwie anders gemacht. ich glaube da hatte ich windows xp und habe gleich von xp win 7 installiert. ohne von nem stick oder dvd gebootet zu haben. naja ich versuchs mal mit dem  Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Musst dann halt nur im Bios einstellen, das der Rechner vom Stick bootet


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja is klar. 

frage win 7 servicepack 1 ist aktuell ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, ist aktuell.

Aber das Service Pack ist nicht das ganze Win7, woll 
Welche Version hast Du, von wo ?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

naja mit 3,2 gb wirds das ganze windows sein


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, 3,2 ist das ganze.

Du hast aber hoffentlich auch die 64 Bit Version genommen, nehme ich an ?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

natürlich 

edit:

sodala, backup complete! 

dann mal ran ans basteln 


ich frag mich nur wie ich die leitpaste auftragen werde. normalerweise würde ich nen tropfen machen und den kühler drauflegen. aber der T4 hat ja anliegende heatpipes. also vielleicht doch eher etwas verteilen?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ich mache immer eine kleine Wurst Paste auf die CPU, die kann man dann ganz wunderbar mit einer Plastikkarte (EC oder ähnliches) verschmieren.

Tropfen kannst Du auch machen.

Der T4 ist sehr gut, nur etwas fummelig zu montieren, sodass er auch in die richtige Richtung bläst


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

komisch, beim gehäuse ist nur 1 lüfter drinn. sollten da nicht min. 2 dabei sein ?


----------



## Meshra33 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Deshalb hast du einen mit bestellt den du in der Front anbringen solltest.

LG


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Shinobi ?

In dem ist ab Werk nur 1 hinterer Lüfter verbaut.
Der reicht auch erstmal, hauptsache die Warmluft wird rausgeblasen.

Einen Frontlüfter kannst Du bei Gelegenheit nachrüsten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja hab ja den bequiet dazu bestellt. dachte nur der kommt zusätzlich oben drauf. aber da beim shinobi nur einer hinten ist, kommt der bequiet vorne hin.
vorne ist ja auch weiter oben und unten platz wo ist es denn besser ? denke vorne ganz unten oder ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ist ziemlich egal, ob unten oder oben.

Bau ihn unten rein, passt schon 

Ist ja klassisch, vorne unten kalte Luft rein, hinten oben warme Luft raus.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

sodala, hab gestern den pc zusammengebaut und heute den rechner neu aufgesetzt. 
bin gerade dabei ein paar der wichtigsten programme zu installieren sowie ne sicherung vür windows und die ganzen win updates und treiber zu installieren. 

der pc ist SUPER leise !  
performance hab ich noch nicht getestet. werd später mal schauen wie games und programme mit den neuen komponenten laufen  

danke an die comunity für die ganze hilfe und super schnellen antworten !!!!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Da kann man nur eins sagen


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Kannst uns ja noch weiter füttern wenn du ein paar Runden gespielt hast.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hier mal die neuen komponenten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die leitpaset. ( sieht nach viel aus. war aber echt nicht viel): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grafikkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erster start, erfolgreich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hab gerade zum ersten mal ne windows sicherung gemacht. und die ist 144gb groß ! O.o ist das nicht bisschen viel ... ?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Geile Bilder, geile Karre  

Joa, 144 GB sind echt zuviel.
Ich habe noch nie ne Sicherung gemacht. Wenn mal echt was ist, ziehe ich eben neu auf 
Aber so richtig abgeschossen habe ich nur mal meinen 1. Rechner, als ich noch völlig unerfahren war und einfach mal alles böse testen musste 

Das System spiegeln sollte halt genauso gross sein, wie das System selbst.
Bei Win7 also um die ~ 20 GB.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Sieht Hammer aus  etwas später ne R270X+


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja ne ssd und ne fette grafikkarte kommt dann mal nach 
glaubt ihr das netzteil welches ich jetzt habe reich wenn dann ne gute grafikkarte dazukommt ? sagen wir mal ne 780 gtx oder so ? 

die sicherung werd ich vielleicht wieder löschen. kommt mir unnötig vor.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, das E9 450 Watt reicht für jede Single-GPU Graka 

Egal ob GTX780Ti GHZ Hyperedition oder 290X im Superdupermodus 

Bei nem FullHD Monitor muss es aber gar nicht solch eine Monsterkarte sein.
Irgendwas zwischen 270X und 280X oder eine GTX770 wäre schon klasse.

Mal schauen wie im Herbst die neuen Maxwell werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Jap  aber kein 780  die R290 ist billiger und gleich schnell.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Das E9 reicht gut aus, wenn es nicht grade ne R9 290X wird, die bis zur Kotzgrenze übertaktet wird


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

aber die r9 290 ist ja ne ati karte. 
ist es nicht besser, ne nvidia zu nehmen, wenn ich nen intel cpu verbaut habe ?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Glaubst Du noch an den Weihnachtsmann ?  

´Tschuldigung, aber das sich dieses Märchen immer noch hält, haut mich echt um 

Ich habe eine AMD Graka mit einem i5. Läuft sowas von Butter


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok. hatte ich halt so im hinterkopf.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ich muss schnell meiner GPU sagen, das sie nicht mit der bösen AMD CPU zusammenarbeiten darf...,

Quatsch beiseite, das gehört genauso in den Bereich der Legenden wie das nur die Deutschen gute Autos bauen..


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ist genauso ein Quatsch, wie einige Leute immer noch behaupten, ein Xeon hat nix in einem Gaming-Rechner zu suchen, ist ja schliesslich eine Server-CPU


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> ok. hatte ich halt so im hinterkopf.


AMD + Intel läuft besser als Nvidia + Intel  gabs mal bei PCGH .


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Specki das ist Mumpitz.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

GEIL  !! hab grad Beamng gezockt und anstelle der 15-25 fps hab ich jetzt 45-60 !! hahah geil ! 

und die xeon cpu(s) laufen auch beim gaming nicht heißer als 55°C meist 40-45°C
wenn an anfangt zu zocken, wirds aber deutlich lauter. da fangt der T4 mal richtig an zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Den T4 könntest Du im Bios etwas runteregeln


----------



## tuningfreak1 (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

der bios is ja jetzt auch schon so hübsch geworden ! und sogar ne maus kann ich da verwenden !! haha


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Jepp, ich finde UEFI auch voll geil, da traut man sich endlich mal, ein bisschen rumzuklicken


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Ich habe immer noch blaues BIOS  das sieht erschreckend aus .


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Kommt Zeit, kommt UEFI


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit, kommt UEFI



Das muss ich mir mal angucken und später etwas drüber lesen .

@TE hast die CPU undervoltet?


----------



## tuningfreak1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ich weis nicht wer TE ist aber ich hab meine nicht undervoltet.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. April 2014)

Te= Thread Editor= Threadersteller. Also du.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

achso.  gut zu wissen.

ne hab nicht undervolted. ich wüsste ichtmal wie man das jetzt macht. 
du fragst, wegen der cpu temperatur ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. April 2014)

Ist jetzt egal, brauchst du nicht zu machen. Wenn es läuft läuft es.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

soo, das system läuft jetzt seit ein paar monaten sehr gut.
hier nochmal die wichtigsten daten:

motherboard: .....Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
cpu: ........................Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150
cpu kühler:............Cooler Master Hyper T4	
ram:........................ Corsair Vengeance Kit schwarz 8GB DDR3-1600 2x4 Gb
netzteil:................. BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W	
tower:.....................BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower - black	

dazu ist vom alten system übernommen: 

2tb Festplatte
Nvidia Geforce 260 gtx
Dual layer brenner Laufwerk

jetzt würde ich gerne ne neue festplatte verbauen. meine ist doch schon recht alt, langsam und laut. 
sollte mind. 2Tb groß sein. 
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


und ne neue Grafikkarte würde ich in nächster zeit auch kaufen. 
Preislich soll die ca. 250 euro kosten. 
mein erster gedanke geht an gtx 960 oder gtx 770 oder r9 280 ...... oder soll ich lieber auf die neuen 380 ATI karten warten ?


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wenn du maximale Leistung willst würde ich ne R9 290 kaufen 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die R9 280 ist halt schon älter dafür gutes PLV und 3GB Speicher (R9 290 4GB) und auch sonst schneller. 

Wenn du doch warten willst wird die R9 290 billiger wenn Ende Q2 die 380 kommt aber ich würde wenn du die Leistung jetzt brauchst einfach zur R9 290 greifen die passt gut zur CPU. 

Als HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU oder Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GPU entweder die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  oder die VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (die 30€ würde ich dann auch noch drauflegen wollen) oder auf die neuen Karten warten.

Die GTX960 ist ihr Geld nicht wert. Wenn es denn billiger sein soll, die MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

graka brauche ich nicht soo dringend. und so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich warten bis die neue ATI drausen ist 

zur festplatte:

die habich in nem anderem thread auch schon als empfehlung gesehen. 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mein pc läuft täglich einige stunden. brauche eine die also sowas wie 24/7 tauglich ist. ist die für  langzeitbelastung gewapnet ? 
empfiehlt sich vielleicht ne SSD dazuzunehmen ? 250GB fürs bertiebssystem oder eventuell ne 500GB ssd ?


----------



## Kindercola (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Das Betriebssystem auf eine HDD zu packen und dann auf der SSD nur Spiele würde ich für Unsinn halten.

Hole dir doch eine 256gb SSD und dazu eine HDD in der Größe die du brauchst


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Mit der Barracuda bin ich bislang gut zufrieden, nahezu lautlos und schnell.

Eine SSD empfiehlt sich für jeden PC.

Ich würde zur Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU oder Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU für das BS, Programme, Virenscann und 2-3 der Lieblingsspiele greifen und den Rest auf eine HDD wie die genannte Seagate packen. Wenn Dir 500GB als Datengrab reichen, kannst Du statt der Seagate auch die Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU nehmen.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok , also die 250gb ssd fürs BS Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU und dazu die 2TB Barracuda Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn ich die ssd über amazon kauf und die barracuda über e-tec komm ich auf 200 euro für beides.
empfiehlt sich der kauf über amazon (bezüglich B-ware ?)

beides über e-tec komm ich auf ca. 230 euro.

ist das ok oder gibts ne etwas preisgünstigere lösung ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wenn du die günstigsten Angebote bei den Geizhals-Links nimmst, kommst du inkl. Versand auf etwas weniger als 200€.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der Preis der M550 (256GB) ist von eben auf jetzt mal eben um 12€ gestiegen, da ist die Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ja noch das Momentane Schnäppchen schlechthin...

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

naja , in österreich ist eben alles teurer :/


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> naja , in österreich ist eben alles teurer :/



Naja, e-tec scheint halt generell ein überteuerter Elektro-"Fachhändler" zu sein, so wie Media Markt oder Saturn hierzulande (keine Ahnung ob es das bei euch auch gibt). In Österreich wird's halt auch recht wenig Konkurrenz geben, denke ich.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du bei den günstigsten Angeboten, die bei den von dir selbst geposteten Geizhals-Links stehen bestellst, kommst du inkl. Versand nach Österreich mit knapp unter 200€ rum.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wenn du bei geizhals das hackerl bei angebote aus. deutschland aus machst und bei österreich an machst, ist in der regel e-tec das günstigste.
e-tec ist normalerweise immer günstiger als ditech, mediamarkt, saturn und co.

e-tec ist in österreich sowas wie  mindfactory in deutschland glaube ich.

über amazon komm ich auf unter 200 euro.
hab bei amazon noch nie electroware gekauft.  bin mir nicht so sicher ob die so ne festplatte gut verpacken

ok gerade geschaut und bei amazon kommt verpackung und versand dazu und da ist es nicht billiger wie bei e-tec


----------



## tuningfreak1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ok hab mich entschieden, erst abzuwarten bis die r9 380 er AMD karten rauskommen. und werd dann die Festplatten und die grafikkarte auf einmal kaufen.
danke leute für die rasche hilfe !!


----------



## tuningfreak1 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hi leute, ich melde mich mal wieder. 
hab mir heute assetto corse gekauft und ich kanns nicht starten da meine grafik karte zu alt ist bzw. DX10+ nicht unterstützt.
jetzt will ich mir definitiv ne neue kaufen.

hab mich bisschen umgeschaut und da ich eher nvidia fan bin, jedoch die AMD karten etwas besseres preis/leistungs verhältniss haben, bin ich mir unsicher was ich kaufen soll.

preislich denke ich so an die 200 euro.

auf n ersten blick sehe ich sowas:
Radeon R9 280X
 GTX770 oder 690 ? 
GTX960
...
..
 ???


da ich micht so richtig im thema bin, möchte ich euch um hilfe bitten.

hier nochmal meine pc daten:

motherboard: .....Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
cpu: ........................Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150
cpu kühler:............Cooler Master Hyper T4	
ram:........................ Corsair Vengeance Kit schwarz 8GB DDR3-1600 2x4 Gb
netzteil:................. BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W	
tower:.....................BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower - black	

dazu ist vom alten system übernommen: 

2tb Festplatte
Nvidia Geforce 260 gtx
Dual layer brenner Laufwerk


hab diesen post jetzt auch bei grafikkarten nen thread erstellt. hoffe  das ist ok .


----------



## the_leon (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

R9 280X
Oder R9 380 4gb


----------



## tuningfreak1 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

wäre die gtx 770 ne gute wahl ?


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> wäre die gtx 770 ne gute wahl ?



Nein, die ist veraltet. Warte bis die R9 300er verfügbar sind. Die ersten Karten sind bereits gelistet, kann also nicht mehr lang dauern.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ich würde auch auf den Refresh warten oder ne R9 290 4GB holen

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das würde gut zur CPU passen kleiner würde ich nicht gehen da hättest damals das Geld lieber nen i5 gekauft als jetzt weniger für ne Grafikkarte auszugeben. 
Bis der Refresh günstig verfügbar ist dauert es wohl noch etwas. 
Für ne R9 380 4GB schätze ich ca. 250€ und die ist langsamer als die 290


----------



## tuningfreak1 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ein mitgielg aus dem forum bietet mir seine 770gtx für 160 euro an. 
zuschlagen oder doch warten ?


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*



tuningfreak1 schrieb:


> zuschlagen oder doch warten ?



Warten. Wer jetzt nicht mehr ~1 Woche auf die R9 300er warten kann, der ist nachher selber schuld.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wenn das Geld für ne 290 4GB da ist die von mir oben verlinkte Sapphire holen denn die 380 die langsamer ist wird mit 4GB bestimmt ca. 250€ kosten


----------



## tuningfreak1 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

die 290 kostet um die 320 euro . nicht viel weniger als ne gtx 970. 
würde gern bei der 200 -250 euro  grenze bleiben. da kom ich mit ner gtx960 hin. wobei die nicht besser als ne gtx 770er ist.... hmmm... die 770 er ist aber dann doch etwas alt. ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Hier schnell kaufen bevor die Karte teurer wird vorhin vor Release der 300er Serie noch unter 280^^
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Etwas über Budget aber ideales PLV würde weder ne 770er noch 960er kaufen und ne 970er auch nur bedingt wegen nur 3,5GB

Ansonsten wäre halt nen gutes Design der R9 380 4GB interessant für ca. 240€ aber die sind deutlich langsamer als die 290.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

kostet in österreich noch immer 320 euro. ber wieso sollte der preis steigen ? wenn dann sinkt er. ?


----------



## NuVirus (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Da EOL und die 390 wohl erstmal etwas teurer bleiben wird aufgrund der 8GB und die so ohnehin über deinem Budget ist.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

so, da ich diesen monat blank bin ich aber nicht länger auf ne karte warten will, hilft mir die freundin aus und ich hab 300-350 euro zur verfügung. 
tendiere zu einer GTX970  oder zumindest ner 960 mit 4Gb 

https://www.ditech.at/shop/details.php?art=202786
e-tec.at / PCI Express ab 4096MB / ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5
https://www.alternate.de/Gainward/G...Grafikkarte/html/product/1185396?tk=7&lk=8406

ist da was gescheites dabei ? oder sind die ati karten so viel besser ?


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Geh bitte, nimm doch einfach die Karte und gut ist: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis findest du nimmer.

Die 970 ist zu teuer und die 960 zu schwach&zu teuer.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Der Shop bei dem du bestellen willst scheint allgemein recht teuer zu sein schau doch bei Geizhals mal nach Alternativen dann kriegst die 290 für ca. 300€
Bitte nimm aber auch eine Sapphire oder die Powercolor PCS+ denn bei der R9 290 Reihe gibt es auch viele laute Karten nicht das du unnötig von AMD enttäuscht bist.


Ansonsten falls du definitiv ne Nvidia willst sollte es ne gute 970 werden diese hat aber nur 3,5GB und auch immer wieder Spulenfiepen was sehr nervig sein kann.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

https://www.alternate.de/Gainward/G...Grafikkarte/html/product/1185396?tk=7&lk=8406

https://www.alternate.de/Sapphire/R...rafikkarte/html/product/1201844?tk=7&lk=10793

wahrscheinlich raten mir alle zur r9 ..... wie sieht es mit DX12 aus ? kein vorteil gegenüber der 970er ? ist der fehlende vram bei der 970er wirklich so ein verlust ? zukunftssicherer ist damit keine oder . die nvidia zu weinig vram und die amd dx11 ... bei benchmarks ist die 970er klar vorne

für den preis der 970 bekomme ich auch ne r9 390 . mid dx12 und 8gb vram 
https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/A...ng-Grafikkarte/html/product/1209057?tk=7&lk=7


----------



## the_leon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Entweder die r9 290 oder die 390.
Die 970 ist nicht dx12 geeignet, da dann die Spiele den Grafikspeicher selber maximal auslasten und da Mvidia nicht mehr per Treiber eingreifen kann.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

was heist die 970 ist nicht dx12 geeignet. ? sie ist sicher mehr geeignet als die 200 serie von amd.  die unterstützen nur dx11.2 oder so 
und hab da auch mal was wegen der neuen treiber von nvidia gehört mit der die 970er etwas optiiert wurde ? weis da einer was ?

reicht mein netzteil eigentlich für die karten welche ich mir kaufen will ?

wenn ich statt der 290er doch die 970er kauf, könnte ich dann theoretisch meine jetztige gtx260 in verbingung nutzen ? wäre das von vorteil oder würde das nix bringen ?. 
müsste überhaupt mal schauen ob dafür platz wäre


----------



## the_leon (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Welches NT hast du denn??
Also, bei DX 12 bestimmen die Spiele, wie viel Vram sie nutzen.
Bei DX11 kommt es immer wieder zu rucklern, weil über 3,5gb vram verwendet werden, und die 0,5gb zu langsam angebunden sind.
Deshalb hat Nvidia per Treiber die langsamen 0,5gb deaktiviert.
Bei DX12 ist das nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

motherboard: .....Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
cpu: ........................Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150
cpu kühler:............Cooler Master Hyper T4	
ram:........................ Corsair Vengeance Kit schwarz 8GB DDR3-1600 2x4 Gb
netzteil:................. BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W	
tower:.....................BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower - black	

dazu ist vom alten system übernommen: 

2tb Festplatte
Nvidia Geforce 260 gtx
Dual layer brenner Laufwerk

die nvidia karten benötigen etwas weniger watt. 
wieviel macht die auflösung beim grafikkarten vram aus ?


----------



## the_leon (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Das E9 ist noch aktuell und 450W dürften auch reichen.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Bin noch immer unsicher welche Grafikkarte es werden soll, aber uch glaube ich werde gleich ne ssd dazukaufen und auf win 10 wechseln.  
Könnt ihr mir ne gute ssd empfehlen ? 
Denke 500gb sollten für das Betriebssystem reichen ? + die 2 tb welche derzeit drinn sind. 

Graka will ich aber ne nvidia. 
Die 970 wäre meine wahl nur bin ich mir unsicher ob die auch in 3-4 Jahren gut läuft da bei dx12 die spielemacher entscheiden ob die langsamen 500mb  mitverwendet werden oder nicht.


----------



## crys_ (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Bei der SSD kannst du die 500GB Samsung EVO 850 nehmen. 120GB reichen fuer OS, 2-3 Spiele und alle Programme. 250GB reicht dann schon gut weit und 500GB reicht fuer einige Spiele locker aus.

Bei der Grafikkarte kann ich dir nur die 390 Nitro von Sapphire ans Herz legen. Lass dich nicht von der gruenen Fraktion einlullel und probiere die 390. Die 970 ist inzwischen einfach extrem unattraktiv und die 960 ist schon wieder recht langsam und zieht gegen die 380 auch den kuerzeren. Was haelt dich von der 390 ab?


----------



## Pittermann (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Die 970 ist wegen des VRAMs nicht zu empfehlen, nimm besser eine 390.
500GB reichen für eine Menge, die hier ist gut: Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT500MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ich steh irgendwie auf physx und sowas von nvidia.
zb; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vzNs4Uo8PU
oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ljHBBaAOk

ne amd gpu kann in diversen jetzigen und spielen in der zukunft solche integrierten effecte nicht liefern....... :/ 

danke für die info für die ssd s . ich guck mir die mal an


----------



## Pittermann (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

PhysX läuft auf auch Nvidia-GPUs nicht gut.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ja aber es gibt halt viele games und es kommen sicher noch einige wo es eben bei nvidia karten coole effecte gibt, wie zb rauch, wasser, deformationen, usw..... 
um ehrlich zu sein würde ich gern auf pascal warten. aber das dauert zu lange :/ es gibt momentan nix gutes von nvidia. die 960 ist zu schwach, die 970 hat macken und die 980 ist zu teuer


----------



## crys_ (10. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Dann hast du jetzt die Wahl zwischen einer guten GPU die keine propriäteres Zeug von nvidia kann und zwei schlechten GPUs die zu schwach sind oder zu wenig Speicher haben.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ich bin mal wieder wie immer am grübeln.

https://geizhals.at/zotac-geforce-g...t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=at&hloc=at&v=e#filterform

https://geizhals.at/sapphire-radeon-r9-390-nitro-11244-00-20g-a1280763.html?hloc=at

oder ne gebrauchte gtx 980 msi 4g für ca. 450 Euronen. 

gibts von irgendjemanden ne empfehlung oder is da nix gescheites dabei ?


----------



## markus1612 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ich würde die Nitro nehmen.

Vorteile: 8GB Vram, PLV sehr gut, voller DX12-Support 

"Nachteile": Etwas lauter, wärmer und etwas höherer Stromverbrauch


----------



## crys_ (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Nimm die 390  die 970 ist auf Grund ihrer Macken sehr uninteressant und die 980 gebraucht würde ich mir zweimal über legen. Hardware ist nicht ganz unempfindlich und du weist nie was für ein Vogel die vor dir hatte


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

so ne ssd hab ich schon mal bestellt:
https://geizhals.at/samsung-ssd-850-evo-500gb-mz-75e500b-a1194263.html

win 10 hab ich auch

jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne grafikkarte .... :/

taugt die Zotac GeForce GTX 970 ?????  .. die würde mich 330 euro kosten
im gegensatz zur Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro. die würde auf 350 euro kommen

ich will irgenwide nicht auf physx und co verzichten.  weis echt nicht mehr weiter...  ;/


----------



## the_leon (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

die ssd stornierst du wieder und bestellst ne crucial mx200 500gb und ne r9 390 nitro


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

begründung ?


----------



## the_leon (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

die 850 evo hat probleme mit dem controller und dem tlc speicher, die mx200 nicht!


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Ok. Habs grad storniert.... 
Am abend wenn ich heim komm fällt die entscheidung welche grafikkarte und ssd bestellt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Meine Güte, nach 21 Seiten sollte doch jetzt mal etwas final sein.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

hehe ja .... ich sollt mich echt mal entscheiden... 
frage: wenn ich ne r9 390  kauf, würde dann meine geforce 260gtx als physx karte dienen können ? hab irgendwo gelesen, das nvidia das ja nicht will. geht sowas noch und bringt es etwas bzw ist sowas problematisch zum laufen zu bringen ?


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Spar dir den Quatsch mit der extra Physc Karte. Zu 99% läuft die Karte einfach nur mit und verbraucht Strom.


----------



## Pittermann (12. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Wenn Su mich fragst, braucht den proprietären Gameworks-Quatsch kein Schwein.


----------



## tuningfreak1 (14. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

ich weis es wird den meisten hier nicht gefallen,  aber ich hab mir doch die 970 geholt. und zwar die 
Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom
und ne CrucialMX200 SSD 500 GB

danke allen für die tips und infos  ( war seeeehr schwer am überlegen obs nicht die r9 390 werden soll) und gleich kann ich mir anhören das ich nen fehler gemacht hab. aber  fakt ist das die 970er derzeit gar nicht so schlecht ist was in 2-3 jahren sein wird da werde ich dan denken wenns so weit ist.


----------



## Pittermann (14. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Aber warum hast Du die 970 genommen?


----------



## Icedaft (14. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Die 970er ist ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, nur wärest Du, wenn es schon die 970 sein musste, mit einer MSI besser beraten gewesen wie mit der lauten Phantom...


----------



## tuningfreak1 (15. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

die msi war deutlich teurer, und die phantom war eine der billigsten und dabei etwas höher getaktet. 
wenn die lautstärke der nachteil  der phantom ist , soll mir das recht sein, den das is mir nicht wichtig.  

wieso ich keine amd karte genommen habe..... ich weis es ehrlich gesagt nicht. ist so n bauchgefühl. irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob die nvidia karte etwas leistungsstärker sind und in benchmarks  gut abschneiden. und die amd karten da höre ich von treiberproblemen und von wegen schlecght optimiert auf manchen spielen.....
und viele spiele haben coole effekte mit rauch, partikel, wasser, etc.  ... und ich steh halt auf so n kram. alleine die minidemos von nvidia sind für mich schon n kaufgrund  haha ne so schlimm ists nicht. aber ich war immer mit meinen nvidia  karten zufrieden und hoffe es dieses mal wieder zu sein.


----------



## Pittermann (15. August 2015)

*AW: april 2014 gaming pc für 500-700 euro jetzt zusammenstellen oder warten ?*

Oh, Superman, where are you now? When everything's gone wrong somehow?


----------

